

Why So Many Tech Founders Who Are Jerks Become Insanely Rich And Successful - ibsathish
http://www.seattlepi.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Why-So-Many-Tech-Founders-Who-Are-Jerks-Become-5155174.php

======
zeidrich
The article lied to me. It said it would tell me why so many tech founders who
are jerks become insanely rich and successful.

Instead it tells me that there are rich and successful jerks, and that some
people would prefer not to work with or finance jerks, and finally that there
are some really great guys who are rich and successful.

It never tells me why so many tech founders who are jerks become insanely rich
and successful.

------
bung
It's amusing they reference Michael Jordan as a "poster boy"... he's known for
being a jerk too!

~~~
k3oni
Everyone can be a jerk but for some it depends on the situation, where others
are jerks all the time :)

